# new cpr video



## paramedic911 (Sep 16, 2011)

hello every body this is my first interview in national tv in jordan about first aid and new cpr , my interview was in arabic languages , why i post it here ???????  because i learn it in America
thank you america and god bless you All 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wnukS3dEzk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## BEorP (Sep 16, 2011)

I can't say I understand it, but well done! It is always good to get the message out about the importance of CPR.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice work. Love the vest. Is the host single and how does she feel about chunky bald American men  Tell her I'll learn Arabic for her. Seriously though even though I have no idea what you're saying you look totally confident saying it. Nice job.


----------



## NJEMS (Sep 26, 2011)

paramedic911 said:


> hello every body this is my first interview in national tv in jordan about first aid and new cpr , my interview was in arabic languages , why i post it here ???????  because i learn it in America
> thank you america and god bless you All



mabrook bro mashallah very well done. I'm a Syrian-American EMT in New Jersey myself. So I can vouch for him (since I know Arabic) and tell you guys that he did do a great job.

Now off topic, I might want to study abroad in Saudi Arabia for a year or two, and I was wondering what is job employment like over there? I hear that they don't have EMT-B or EMT-I in the middle east only paramedics. Is that true?


----------



## paramedic911 (Sep 27, 2011)

thank you my friend and (allah ybark feek ).
what did you want to study in saudia ? and why suadia? think of dubai . if you want i will give you the phone number of headmaster of dubai paramedic you can call her . we have here in jordan emt-b ,emt-i and emt-p but they are working in civil defence and i think in saudia and gulf countries the have just EMT-B and EMT-P.
i think u can work as EMT in saudia and dubai


----------



## NJEMS (Sep 27, 2011)

paramedic911 said:


> thank you my friend and (allah ybark feek ).
> what did you want to study in saudia ? and why suadia? think of dubai . if you want i will give you the phone number of headmaster of dubai paramedic you can call her . we have here in jordan emt-b ,emt-i and emt-p but they are working in civil defence and i think in saudia and gulf countries the have just EMT-B and EMT-P.
> i think u can work as EMT in saudia and dubai



I'm currently in my second year here at Rutgers for a bachelors degree in psychology, I was thinking I could maybe transfer to Saudi to finish the last two years of my bachelors and come back to America for a masters degree in physician assistant then when I get bored of being bossed around by a doctor I'll probably do some kind of accelerated medical school program. I want to do it in Saudi because at the moment my dad works there as an orthodontist and I want to go visit him, do umrah (maybe hajj) inshallah, and if I like environment there I might transfer to an American university there to finish the bachelors. I'm not sure if it matters for employment purposes but I'm an American citizen and I'm single not married or engaged. And yes please I would appreciate it if you could email me the headmaster of dubai number my email is NBG1320 at yahoo.com. Jazakallahukhairun


----------

